# confused by the possabilaties help in easy words please x



## bucilla (Oct 4, 2009)

hi all i have just got two lovely sunglow females and in time i would like to try and breed them with my daugters normal male and ive read the articals on here about the genetics but it all confuses me .
mr mike very kindly told me the exact names of my girls 
Super Hypo Tangerine Baldy Tremper albino and i still havent got a clue what that means :lol2: so how do i work out what kind of young they could produce with the normal male. does anyone have a fools guide to working out the % thing . sorry for asking daft questions i just want to understand everything befor i do anything . love colette x


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Right, assuming the Sunglow (Super Hypo Tangerine Baldy Tremper albino) is heterozygous for hypo...

Sunglow x Normal will give:

50% Hypo het Tremper albino
50% Normal het Tremper albino
Offspring may show increased tangerine and reduced spotting.

To break down the "parts" of a Sunglow:
Hypo - Domaint single gene mutation restricting spots to the banded areas
Super hypo - Selective bred reduction of spotting
Tangerine - Increased orange colouration
Baldy - selective bred reduction of spotting on the head
Tremper albino - One of the three strains of albinism recognised in leopard geckos. The other two are Bell and Rainwater.

To teach the basics of mendelian inheritance here is too much for one post. GlasgowGecko has an excellent beginner article here Articles

Feel free to post any specific questions.


----------



## bucilla (Oct 4, 2009)

thankyou so much ive read the first part of the article and it made sence but then i got confused again not hard for me i have to say:lol2:
so im going to take things step by step and just keep reading till i get it . im not looking to make money or anything but thought it would be nice for us to have one or two clutchs my eldist has a leo and could have another and my middle daugther would love a leo of her own so finding good homes for any babies wont be hard was just curious what the babies would look like and i like to know as much as i can befor i do anything . thankyou for taking the time to reply and the link its been a big help
love colette xx


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

bucilla said:


> thankyou so much ive read the first part of the article and it made sence but then i got confused again not hard for me i have to say:lol2:
> so im going to take things step by step and just keep reading till i get it . im not looking to make money or anything but thought it would be nice for us to have one or two clutchs my eldist has a leo and could have another and my middle daugther would love a leo of her own so finding good homes for any babies wont be hard was just curious what the babies would look like and i like to know as much as i can befor i do anything . thankyou for taking the time to reply and the link its been a big help
> love colette xx


No problem, as I say, any specific questions feel free to ask. No questions are silly


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

MrMike said:


> No problem, as I say, any specific questions feel free to ask. No questions are silly


Better there are a few mate, such as:

`If a gumboil could boil oil, how much oil could a gumboil boil if a gum boil could boil oil?`

That one always stumps me :hmm:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

funky1 said:


> Better there are a few mate, such as:
> 
> `If a gumboil could boil oil, how much oil could a gumboil boil if a gum boil could boil oil?`
> 
> That one always stumps me :hmm:


47.

Simples.


----------



## bucilla (Oct 4, 2009)

MrMike said:


> 47.
> 
> Simples.


:lol2: thats the answer t life the univers and everything isnt it :2thumb:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

bucilla said:


> :lol2: thats the answer t life the univers and everything isnt it :2thumb:


Close, that's 42


----------



## bucilla (Oct 4, 2009)

:lol2: close but no cigar :blush: .


----------



## bucilla (Oct 4, 2009)

been thinking and for me thats dangerus :lol2:
have i got this right if my normal male isnt het all babys will look normal but carry the morph genes if my male is het there is a possabilaty that the babies will show the morph or have i got that compleatly wrong .


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

bucilla said:


> been thinking and for me thats dangerus :lol2:
> have i got this right if my normal male isnt het all babys will look normal but carry the morph genes if my male is het there is a possabilaty that the babies will show the morph or have i got that compleatly wrong .


Right, I think we may have gotten confused.

Terminology first off...

Heterozygous (het) means two different genes at a particlar locus
Homozygous (****) means both genes are the same at the locus in question.

So when we say Normal het Tremper albino, we are saying that the Leo carries a Tremper albino and a non-tremper albino gene at the Tremper albino locus. As Tremper albino is recessive to "normal", the Leo will look normal but still carry the Tremper albino gene. Only when the Leo is homozygous for Tremper albino (carrying two copies of the gene) will it be visually Tremper albino.

If your normal is het for Tremper albino, then there it has an even chance of passing on the Tremper albino or the non-Tremper albino gene. However, if the other parent does not pass on the Tremper albino gene at the same time you will not be able to tell which offspring are carrying the gene without test breeding.

Visually, things work differently for codominant and dominant mutations. I'll generalise below:

Recessive (i.e Tremper albino):
Heterozygous - Looks normal
Homozygous - Looks Tremper albino

Codominant (i.e. Mack snow)
Heterozygous - Looks Mack snow
Homozygous - Looks Supersnow

Dominant (i.e. Enigma)
Heterozygous - Looks Enigma
Homozygous - Looks Enigma

Clear as mud? Please say if you don't get it, and maybe I (or someone else) can explain it differently.


----------



## bucilla (Oct 4, 2009)

:gasp: well i think i need to go back to the artical and read again :lol2:
right so my sunglow ladies are **** ? 
and my normal i dont know so he may carry two different locus for say the 
Tremper albino making him het if he does he has a say 50/50 chance of passing one or the other on. but if hes **** there a 100% sertenty that he passes that on. or am i compleatly missing the boat with this :blush:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Locus and gene are different things

A locus is the location in the chromosomes where a given gene is found. A gene contains the actual genetic information. Think of a locus as a street address and a gene as the house at that address.

Your normal gecko has a hypo locus and a Tremper albino locus, as do the sunglows. It's just that the normal gecko has two normal genes at the hypo locus and either two normal genes or a normal gene paired with an albino gene at the Tremper albino locus. 

By the way, the normal gene at the hypo locus is not the same as the normal gene at the Tremper albino locus. "Normal" simply means the most common gene found at a given gene locus in wild geckos. There aren't many albino geckos in the wild, so the normal gene helps to produce the normal coloration (the most common coloration in wild geckos).

Genes come in pairs. The father gives one gene from each of his gene pairs to each of the babies. The mother gives one gene from each of her gene pairs to each of the babies. This reestablishes the gene pairs.

If the father has a normal gene paired with a Tremper albino gene, some babies get the albino gene. Other babies get the normal gene. There is a 50% probability that a given baby gets the normal gene and a 50% probability that the baby get a Tremper albino gene.

If the father has two normal genes at the Tremper albino locus, then every baby must (100% probability) get a normal gene.

As the mother has two Tremper albino genes, every baby must get a Tremper albino gene.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

^ What he said


----------



## bucilla (Oct 4, 2009)

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: thankyou both for tryig to explain it to me im dyslexic and im not sure if thats not helpping me i start out thinking i understand and then it all goes pear shaped
and im in a muddle again :lol2:
will keep reading what you have wrote and hopefully i will get the light bulb moment :2thumb: thankyou again xxx


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Nobody gets genetics right off the bat, especially if they start by trying to understand a combination like sunglow. Start with Tremper albino without the other genes. Keep working on it and keep asking questions. Eventually you'll get it.


----------

